# CM Storm Trooper gets a new Look



## Enigma8750 (Jan 28, 2012)

*More Picture of Cooler Master's New Window Panels that I have been honored to test.  These panels look Great on this case and are worth the price that they will be asking for it.  So without futher words Here is the new Panels on a completed build. *



























*The NEW CM STORM TROOPER WINDOW PANEL IS OUT*






















​
*Comments on the New Case Panels.  

PROS

1.  The new panels solves the problem for buyers of the case that don't have the ability to mod or do not have the desire to mod, to have a nice window option to the Cooler Master Storm Trooper.

2.  The new panels also solve a problem of more room behind the motherboard Tray.  The non windowed side adds 7/8 inches of space to the very cramped one inch that was available before.

3.  The Panels are Plug and Play.  Just order the panels and replace with the ones you already have.  No modding needed.

CONS.

1.  In my opinion the panels change the mystique of the cases overall looks but that is an opinionated down side so I don't really consider that a bad thing.  Some will like it and some will not.

2.  The window is a bit too large for my tastes but this is also opinionated.

3.  A little less ventilation for Crossfire Direct air due to no fans on side panel.

Overall.  I love the new CoolerMaster Storm Trooper Window Panels.  They are really nice and very high quality steel.
*​


----------



## Admiral Breaker (Feb 1, 2012)

*good to know*

I am thinking of getting the case for my new build. But i am a little bit resreved because of no windowed side panel. Do you know when and where they will avalible? Hopefully Newegg will carry them. Thanks for this new information!


----------

